# army rest/guest houses



## Naeemuk

salaam to all
i am visiting pakistan in april and would like to know the 
procedure to book an army rest house somewhere nice for few days.
can someone help me to find some nice place preferably not very far from islamabad.
somewhere in salt range, murree, abotabad or kagan region.
someone who know the procedure or from where i can start?
your help will be highly appriciated
waslaam
naeem


----------



## krash

Naeemuk said:


> salaam to all
> i am visiting pakistan in april and would like to know the
> procedure to book an army rest house somewhere nice for few days.
> can someone help me to find some nice place preferably not very far from islamabad.
> somewhere in salt range, murree, abotabad or kagan region.
> someone who know the procedure or from where i can start?
> your help will be highly appriciated
> waslaam
> naeem



You need somebody in the armed forces. They will book the place for you and then you just go there and pay the rent. For a normal room in the officers' mess the rent for service men is around Rs.600 and for civi guests is around Rs.1400. You can get a suite too by paying more.

PAF's Kalabagh base has some nice suites, pretty place, a small ski slope above inside the base and its a 20 minute drive from Nathiagali. Its a nice, quiet, small town and doesn't have the tourist hordes that the other towns to the east have. At the same time all the other towns in the Galliyat and Murree (belgh!) are easily and quickly accessible from here.

Then there is a small army hut in Thandiani hilltop resort. This is an even prettier place, an hour or so away from Abottabad. You get gorgeous views of the Kashmiri mountains on one side of the town and the Kaghan mountains on the other. This, however, is a remote area with no other towns of note nearby. But you can get to Nathiagali or Abottabada form here within an hour and a half.

For the rest of the Galiyat I would recommend ditching the army rest house and going for the PTDC motels. But you would have to make reservations way in advance. Contact the people there to know what's the latest you can book a place. The places I would recommend would be Nathiagali or Ayubiya. Nathiagali will be more peaceful than Ayubiya, cleaner too. Murree, I don't even like going to, let alone staying at. Its been pretty much trashed for quite some while now.

There's a PTDC motel in Bhesham too. Its a couple hours or so further from Mansehra on the KKH. Pretty enough and very peaceful.

In Kaghan/Naran, again I would strongly recommend the PTDC motel in Naran. It's built right on the banks of the Kunhar river, across a small bridge over the stream coming from the Saifulmaluk, beyond the north north-east edge of the town of Naran. This place I would recommend you over all the others near Islamabad (Galliyat, Murree, Abottabad, Bhesham, etc.). The town of Naran has recently been inundated with tourists but they keep themselves between Shogran and the town of Naran and then up to the Saifulmaluk. Starting from the PTDC motel up till the Babusar Pass the places are virtually untouched from annoying tourists and spectacularly beautiful. The road beyond Naran itself is something to be experienced and enjoyed. There are quite a few lakes beyond Naran too, e.g. Lulusar, Dudipat, etc. Gorgeous places. Plenty of angling opportunities for rainbow trout (you'll need an inexpensive permit which you can get in 15 minutes from Naran), small islands in the middle of the Kunhar river with tea huts, tens of easy trekking routes which you can explore, and much more. 

But if you decide that you wouldn't mind going further up north, let me know. I have a brilliant little hut in mind. Ranjit Singh used to spend his summers there. The place was restored by the army but can be booked by a civi as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## pak-marine

Naeemuk said:


> salaam to all
> i am visiting pakistan in april and would like to know the
> procedure to book an army rest house somewhere nice for few days.
> can someone help me to find some nice place preferably not very far from islamabad.
> somewhere in salt range, murree, abotabad or kagan region.
> someone who know the procedure or from where i can start?
> your help will be highly appriciated
> waslaam
> naeem



I will suggest Khanaspur an hour drive from murree up on the hills , its a military guest house & the place is awsome 
No heating though


----------



## Naeemuk

krash said:


> You need somebody in the armed forces. They will book the place for you and then you just go there and pay the rent. For a normal room in the officers' mess the rent for service men is around Rs.600 and for civi guests is around Rs.1400. You can get a suite too by paying more.
> 
> PAF's Kalabagh base has some nice suites, pretty place, a small ski slope above inside the base and its a 20 minute drive from Nathiagali. Its a nice, quiet, small town and doesn't have the tourist hordes that the other towns to the east have. At the same time all the other towns in the Galliyat and Murree (belgh!) are easily and quickly accessible from here.
> 
> Then there is a small army hut in Thandiani hilltop resort. This is an even prettier place, an hour or so away from Abottabad. You get gorgeous views of the Kashmiri mountains on one side of the town and the Kaghan mountains on the other. This, however, is a remote area with no other towns of note nearby. But you can get to Nathiagali or Abottabada form here within an hour and a half.
> 
> For the rest of the Galiyat I would recommend ditching the army rest house and going for the PTDC motels. But you would have to make reservations way in advance. Contact the people there to know what's the latest you can book a place. The places I would recommend would be Nathiagali or Ayubiya. Nathiagali will be more peaceful than Ayubiya, cleaner too. Murree, I don't even like going to, let alone staying at. Its been pretty much trashed for quite some while now.
> 
> There's a PTDC motel in Bhesham too. Its a couple hours or so further from Mansehra on the KKH. Pretty enough and very peaceful.
> 
> In Kaghan/Naran, again I would strongly recommend the PTDC motel in Naran. It's built right on the banks of the Kunhar river, across a small bridge over the stream coming from the Saifulmaluk, beyond the north north-east edge of the town of Naran. This place I would recommend you over all the others near Islamabad (Galliyat, Murree, Abottabad, Bhesham, etc.). The town of Naran has recently been inundated with tourists but they keep themselves between Shogran and the town of Naran and then up to the Saifulmaluk. Starting from the PTDC motel up till the Babusar Pass the places are virtually untouched from annoying tourists and spectacularly beautiful. The road beyond Naran itself is something to be experienced and enjoyed. There are quite a few lakes beyond Naran too, e.g. Lulusar, Dudipat, etc. Gorgeous places. Plenty of angling opportunities for rainbow trout (you'll need an inexpensive permit which you can get in 15 minutes from Naran), small islands in the middle of the Kunhar river with tea huts, tens of easy trekking routes which you can explore, and much more.
> 
> But if you decide that you wouldn't mind going further up north, let me know. I have a brilliant little hut in mind. Ranjit Singh used to spend his summers there. The place was restored by the army but can be booked by a civi as well.


Thanks for your detailed reply
sadly i am travelling with two young adventures children and one very worried wife who is not very keen to take children that far up north.
i have been to skardu naran etc quite few times before.but this time as time is very short.just want to take kids some where near to show them real beaut of pakistan outside cities.
that's why my options are very limited so probely stick to few day trips around isb or salt range.



pak-marine said:


> I will suggest Khanaspur an hour drive from murree up on the hills , its a military guest house & the place is awsome
> No heating though


thanks mate for your reply could you tell me more about this place?
do you mean khanpur? or khanpur dam?
or its something else?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Naeemuk said:


> Thanks for your detailed reply
> sadly i am travelling with two young adventures children and one very worried wife who is not very keen to take children that far up north.
> i have been to skardu naran etc quite few times before.but this time as time is very short.just want to take kids some where near to show them real beaut of pakistan outside cities.
> that's why my options are very limited so probely stick to few day trips around isb or salt range.



Ah, then it's the Galiyat or Naran. I'd still say Naran. After the quake the road from Balakot to Naran was remade and its pretty nice. You can get there within 8-10 hrs from Islamabad. Only an hour further from Kaghan. And since you want to show them the beauty of Pakistan, it would be unjust to take them to the Galiyat. But of course the decision is yours and if you want to keep it easy for the kids then go for Nathiagali and after that Kalabagh.



> thanks mate for your reply could you tell me more about this place?
> do you mean khanpur? or khanpur dam?
> or its something else?



Nope different places. Khanpur isn't much unless you want to go cliff diving, rock climbing, paragliding and stuff.

The road to Khanaspur goes right down from the fork to Ayubia. Tonnes of monkeys there. A good quiet and beautiful place. It falls within the protected Ayubia national park.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Naeemuk

krash said:


> Ah, then it's the Galiyat or Naran. I'd still say Naran. After the quake the road from Balakot to Naran was remade and its pretty nice. You can get there within 8-10 hrs from Islamabad. Only an hour further from Kaghan. And since you want to show them the beauty of Pakistan, it would be unjust to take them to the Galiyat. But of course the decision is yours and if you want to keep it easy for the kids then go for Nathiagali and after that Kalabagh.
> 
> 
> 
> Nope different places. Khanpur isn't much unless you want to go cliff diving, rock climbing, paragliding and stuff.
> 
> The road to Khanaspur goes right down from the fork to Ayubia. Tonnes of monkeys there. A good quiet and beautiful place. It falls within the protected Ayubia national park.


will it be ok to travel to naran in april?
i mean road conditions,snow etc
as i am travlling in normal family and also whats this other place you mention where mahraja rajnjit stays?
i never hard about him travlling in northren area of pakistan i thought i was around punjab only,


----------



## pak-marine

thanks mate for your reply could you tell me more about this place?
do you mean khanpur? or khanpur dam?
or its something else?[/quote]

From what I remember the place is about 1 hour drive from murree the name was definatly khanaspur. It's was some kind of military place now turned into a guest house very scenic , surrounded by thick trees , rooms have nice views over looking the mountains , much less crowded than murree .. When I went they never had any heating facility we were told they are installing soon. Good service and food I will ask the friend who took us there will u know the exact name of the place as soon as I hear from him. U may need a referal to book a space there


----------



## Naeemuk

pak-marine said:


> thanks mate for your reply could you tell me more about this place?
> do you mean khanpur? or khanpur dam?
> or its something else?



From what I remember the place is about 1 hour drive from murree the name was definatly khanaspur. It's was some kind of military place now turned into a guest house very scenic , surrounded by thick trees , rooms have nice views over looking the mountains , much less crowded than murree .. When I went they never had any heating facility we were told they are installing soon. Good service and food I will ask the friend who took us there will u know the exact name of the place as soon as I hear from him. U may need a referal to book a space there[/quote]
i just googled and found that place.seems nice and quite 
will love to know the contact details if its possible.
i got few freinds in pak army who can book this place for me.
i really appricated your effort and time
thanks again


----------



## krash

Naeemuk said:


> will it be ok to travel to naran in april?
> i mean road conditions,snow etc
> as i am travlling in normal family and also whats this other place you mention where mahraja rajnjit stays?
> i never hard about him travlling in northren area of pakistan i thought i was around punjab only,



What time in April are you planning to go? Mid to late April there are little to no chances of snowing there enough to cause any problem. A little flurry at the most but even that is very rare. Snows usually stop there in late March. In all probability the road should be clear. It used to open in may when there was only a dirt track from Balakot to Naran. Now there's a proper road. But small "glaciers" can at times block the road. Best way is to contact any local hotel and check if there's a problem.

One of Ranjit Singh's favourite summer retreats was a hut just beyond Rattu in the Astore valley. The army has its High Altitude Training School in Rattu and a few years ago fixed up the old hut that was in ruins. I have a picture of it somewhere, lemme try to find it.



pak-marine said:


> From what I remember the place is about 1 hour drive from murree the name was definatly khanaspur. It's was some kind of military place now turned into a guest house very scenic , surrounded by thick trees , rooms have nice views over looking the mountains , much less crowded than murree .. When I went they never had any heating facility we were told they are installing soon. Good service and food I will ask the friend who took us there will u know the exact name of the place as soon as I hear from him. U may need a referal to book a space there



The place you tell off is below Ayubia. Its written as Khanspur but pronounced as Khanaspur. You take a right down from the fork which on the left takes you up to Ayubia

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## waqas550

please tell me the cell number of khanaspur rest house


----------



## Mudassar Hassan Atif

Sir.AA.what can I do if want to book a family room at army guest house murree


----------



## krash

Mudassar Hassan Atif said:


> Sir.AA.what can I do if want to book a family room at army guest house murree



Find someone in the forces. They will check if there is any vacancy and then book the place for you. Never stayed at the army guest house in Murree but spent some days a week ago at the naval huts in Jheeka Gali (like a 15 min walk from Murree) . Nice enough place if you don't mind the hordes of tourists.


----------



## hasan bhatti

Hi please can anyone guide me about the army messes or army guest houses available in or near naran . i will really appreciate precise information about it thanks



krash said:


> You need somebody in the armed forces. They will book the place for you and then you just go there and pay the rent. For a normal room in the officers' mess the rent for service men is around Rs.600 and for civi guests is around Rs.1400. You can get a suite too by paying more.
> 
> PAF's Kalabagh base has some nice suites, pretty place, a small ski slope above inside the base and its a 20 minute drive from Nathiagali. Its a nice, quiet, small town and doesn't have the tourist hordes that the other towns to the east have. At the same time all the other towns in the Galliyat and Murree (belgh!) are easily and quickly accessible from here.
> 
> Then there is a small army hut in Thandiani hilltop resort. This is an even prettier place, an hour or so away from Abottabad. You get gorgeous views of the Kashmiri mountains on one side of the town and the Kaghan mountains on the other. This, however, is a remote area with no other towns of note nearby. But you can get to Nathiagali or Abottabada form here within an hour and a half.
> 
> For the rest of the Galiyat I would recommend ditching the army rest house and going for the PTDC motels. But you would have to make reservations way in advance. Contact the people there to know what's the latest you can book a place. The places I would recommend would be Nathiagali or Ayubiya. Nathiagali will be more peaceful than Ayubiya, cleaner too. Murree, I don't even like going to, let alone staying at. Its been pretty much trashed for quite some while now.
> 
> There's a PTDC motel in Bhesham too. Its a couple hours or so further from Mansehra on the KKH. Pretty enough and very peaceful.
> 
> In Kaghan/Naran, again I would strongly recommend the PTDC motel in Naran. It's built right on the banks of the Kunhar river, across a small bridge over the stream coming from the Saifulmaluk, beyond the north north-east edge of the town of Naran. This place I would recommend you over all the others near Islamabad (Galliyat, Murree, Abottabad, Bhesham, etc.). The town of Naran has recently been inundated with tourists but they keep themselves between Shogran and the town of Naran and then up to the Saifulmaluk. Starting from the PTDC motel up till the Babusar Pass the places are virtually untouched from annoying tourists and spectacularly beautiful. The road beyond Naran itself is something to be experienced and enjoyed. There are quite a few lakes beyond Naran too, e.g. Lulusar, Dudipat, etc. Gorgeous places. Plenty of angling opportunities for rainbow trout (you'll need an inexpensive permit which you can get in 15 minutes from Naran), small islands in the middle of the Kunhar river with tea huts, tens of easy trekking routes which you can explore, and much more.
> 
> But if you decide that you wouldn't mind going further up north, let me know. I have a brilliant little hut in mind. Ranjit Singh used to spend his summers there. The place was restored by the army but can be booked by a civi as well.



Hi please can you guide me about the army rest houses or messes near or in naran will highly appreciate . just want to know what my options are regarding army guest houses near or in naran thanks


----------



## krash

hasan bhatti said:


> Hi please can anyone guide me about the army messes or army guest houses available in or near naran . i will really appreciate precise information about it thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi please can you guide me about the army rest houses or messes near or in naran will highly appreciate . just want to know what my options are regarding army guest houses near or in naran thanks



There are PMA huts in Naran. Pretty good. Ask someone in the forces to check for vacancy and then book it for you.


----------



## Athar Masood

Salam,
Planning a trip with family to a nice, quiet, cold place past Naran. Any contact numbers for an advance booking of any such place.


----------



## saadmagoon

krash said:


> There are PMA huts in Naran. Pretty good. Ask someone in the forces to check for vacancy and then book it for you.


Aoa
Sir how is it to stay at lady roberts guest house murree hows the service and rooms and please guide what is the tariff of room and suit for civilians these days.

Is there any army guest house in nathiagali and are taiffs same at all places.and guide abt room rates of lady roberts muree single rooms and suite
Regards 
Saad


----------



## krash

saadmagoon said:


> Aoa
> Sir how is it to stay at lady roberts guest house murree hows the service and rooms and please guide what is the tariff of room and suit for civilians these days.
> 
> Is there any army guest house in nathiagali and are taiffs same at all places.and guide abt room rates of lady roberts muree single rooms and suite
> Regards
> Saad



Ws!

Firstly I'm no sir shir.

Now, I haven't ever stayed at Lady Roberts. So no idea about that place, sorry. I actually haven't stayed at Murree for than 10 years. It just isn't worth it anymore.

As far as Nathiagali is concerned, I'd suggest the Kalabagh Officers' Mess over any Army guest houses there. You'll just need a contact in the military. The fare, last time I visited there, was Rs.2000 I believe. Kalabagh is only a 15min drive from Nathiagali.

That said, there are a few huts up the slope of the Nathiagali hill. Take the road that goes up the mountain from the centre of the market. It twists and winds but you'll keep following it, ignoring any turns off the road. A little way up you'll see a private hut on your left. It is available for rent along with 2-3 more like it. This will be more expensive than Kalabagh but it's pretty worth it. The rates are subject to rapid change depending on the tourist traffic and the season. In the peak season expect them to be around 8k.

ps: Sorry for the late reply, I was out of town.


----------



## ShamLotus

Sir How can I book rooms at kalabagh air base rest house or room? Also want to know the fare. Kindly guide me please


----------



## Sehr Khan

krash said:


> You need somebody in the armed forces. They will book the place for you and then you just go there and pay the rent. For a normal room in the officers' mess the rent for service men is around Rs.600 and for civi guests is around Rs.1400. You can get a suite too by paying more.
> 
> PAF's Kalabagh base has some nice suites, pretty place, a small ski slope above inside the base and its a 20 minute drive from Nathiagali. Its a nice, quiet, small town and doesn't have the tourist hordes that the other towns to the east have. At the same time all the other towns in the Galliyat and Murree (belgh!) are easily and quickly accessible from here.
> 
> Then there is a small army hut in Thandiani hilltop resort. This is an even prettier place, an hour or so away from Abottabad. You get gorgeous views of the Kashmiri mountains on one side of the town and the Kaghan mountains on the other. This, however, is a remote area with no other towns of note nearby. But you can get to Nathiagali or Abottabada form here within an hour and a half.
> 
> For the rest of the Galiyat I would recommend ditching the army rest house and going for the PTDC motels. But you would have to make reservations way in advance. Contact the people there to know what's the latest you can book a place. The places I would recommend would be Nathiagali or Ayubiya. Nathiagali will be more peaceful than Ayubiya, cleaner too. Murree, I don't even like going to, let alone staying at. Its been pretty much trashed for quite some while now.
> 
> There's a PTDC motel in Bhesham too. Its a couple hours or so further from Mansehra on the KKH. Pretty enough and very peaceful.
> 
> In Kaghan/Naran, again I would strongly recommend the PTDC motel in Naran. It's built right on the banks of the Kunhar river, across a small bridge over the stream coming from the Saifulmaluk, beyond the north north-east edge of the town of Naran. This place I would recommend you over all the others near Islamabad (Galliyat, Murree, Abottabad, Bhesham, etc.). The town of Naran has recently been inundated with tourists but they keep themselves between Shogran and the town of Naran and then up to the Saifulmaluk. Starting from the PTDC motel up till the Babusar Pass the places are virtually untouched from annoying tourists and spectacularly beautiful. The road beyond Naran itself is something to be experienced and enjoyed. There are quite a few lakes beyond Naran too, e.g. Lulusar, Dudipat, etc. Gorgeous places. Plenty of angling opportunities for rainbow trout (you'll need an inexpensive permit which you can get in 15 minutes from Naran), small islands in the middle of the Kunhar river with tea huts, tens of easy trekking routes which you can explore, and much more.
> 
> But if you decide that you wouldn't mind going further up north, let me know. I have a brilliant little hut in mind. Ranjit Singh used to spend his summers there. The place was restored by the army but can be booked by a civi as well.




Salaamo alaikum Sir,
This is gold! Subhaan Allah. Thank you so much for your detailed answer-it really helps me in choosing a spot in'shaAllah for when we visit. My daughter is getting married and I didn't know whom to ask or what to do. This helped tremendously. We plan to visit around this year July-22nd or so. Please keep us in you duas.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

Sehr Khan said:


> Salaamo alaikum Sir,
> This is gold! Subhaan Allah. Thank you so much for your detailed answer-it really helps me in choosing a spot in'shaAllah for when we visit. My daughter is getting married and I didn't know whom to ask or what to do. This helped tremendously. We plan to visit around this year July-22nd or so.




Walaikum Salam Ma'am,

The info in that post is a little outdated since it's six years old now. Road conditions, tourist activity and available lodging has changed a bit. Nothing to worry though, I am still here. Please let me know if I could help you with your trip in any way.

Also, I assure you, I am no sir.



Sehr Khan said:


> Please keep us in you duas.



Insha'Allah, will do. And congratulations on your daughter's wedding, may the couple always remain happy and prosperous.


----------



## Visitor of Pakisan

pak-marine said:


> thanks mate for your reply could you tell me more about this place?
> do you mean khanpur? or khanpur dam?
> or its something else?



From what I remember the place is about 1 hour drive from murree the name was definatly khanaspur. It's was some kind of military place now turned into a guest house very scenic , surrounded by thick trees , rooms have nice views over looking the mountains , much less crowded than murree .. When I went they never had any heating facility we were told they are installing soon. Good service and food I will ask the friend who took us there will u know the exact name of the place as soon as I hear from him. U may need a referal to book a space there
[/QUOTE]
Pak marine


hasan bhatti said:


> Hi please can anyone guide me about the army messes or army guest houses available in or near naran . i will really appreciate precise information about it thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hi please can you guide me about the army rest houses or messes near or in naran will highly appreciate . just want to know what my options are regarding army guest houses near or in naran thanks


Is that for officers or sepoy can also be facilitated


----------



## Naeemuk

krash said:


> You need somebody in the armed forces. They will book the place for you and then you just go there and pay the rent. For a normal room in the officers' mess the rent for service men is around Rs.600 and for civi guests is around Rs.1400. You can get a suite too by paying more.
> 
> PAF's Kalabagh base has some nice suites, pretty place, a small ski slope above inside the base and its a 20 minute drive from Nathiagali. Its a nice, quiet, small town and doesn't have the tourist hordes that the other towns to the east have. At the same time all the other towns in the Galliyat and Murree (belgh!) are easily and quickly accessible from here.
> 
> Then there is a small army hut in Thandiani hilltop resort. This is an even prettier place, an hour or so away from Abottabad. You get gorgeous views of the Kashmiri mountains on one side of the town and the Kaghan mountains on the other. This, however, is a remote area with no other towns of note nearby. But you can get to Nathiagali or Abottabada form here within an hour and a half.
> 
> For the rest of the Galiyat I would recommend ditching the army rest house and going for the PTDC motels. But you would have to make reservations way in advance. Contact the people there to know what's the latest you can book a place. The places I would recommend would be Nathiagali or Ayubiya. Nathiagali will be more peaceful than Ayubiya, cleaner too. Murree, I don't even like going to, let alone staying at. Its been pretty much trashed for quite some while now.
> 
> There's a PTDC motel in Bhesham too. Its a couple hours or so further from Mansehra on the KKH. Pretty enough and very peaceful.
> 
> In Kaghan/Naran, again I would strongly recommend the PTDC motel in Naran. It's built right on the banks of the Kunhar river, across a small bridge over the stream coming from the Saifulmaluk, beyond the north north-east edge of the town of Naran. This place I would recommend you over all the others near Islamabad (Galliyat, Murree, Abottabad, Bhesham, etc.). The town of Naran has recently been inundated with tourists but they keep themselves between Shogran and the town of Naran and then up to the Saifulmaluk. Starting from the PTDC motel up till the Babusar Pass the places are virtually untouched from annoying tourists and spectacularly beautiful. The road beyond Naran itself is something to be experienced and enjoyed. There are quite a few lakes beyond Naran too, e.g. Lulusar, Dudipat, etc. Gorgeous places. Plenty of angling opportunities for rainbow trout (you'll need an inexpensive permit which you can get in 15 minutes from Naran), small islands in the middle of the Kunhar river with tea huts, tens of easy trekking routes which you can explore, and much more.
> 
> But if you decide that you wouldn't mind going further up north, let me know. I have a brilliant little hut in mind. Ranjit Singh used to spend his summers there. The place was restored by the army but can be booked by a civi as well.


Thanks, Brother for providing the great help a few years back. I am planning again to visit Pakistan in July? August 2022 and I would like to spend 5/7 days exploring Skardu/Hunza. The last time I visited Skardu was in 2004 and Hunza 1n 1991 and I bet things have changed big time since then .could you recommend any scenic beauty spot around Skardu and Hunza surroundings to stay for a couple of nights each? I will also like to know the LITTLE HUT you mentioned in your previous reply a few years back where Maharaja Ranjeet stayed.I have been to Shangri-La etc so like to avoid the lake if possible.Again your help will be much appreciated.
Regards
Naeem


----------

